# Solved: Computer takes very long to log in, and having Temporary Profile issues.



## Inari (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello; this is my first time using these forums. I've been told to be as detailed as I can, so I'll try and put my experience and problems down as comprehensively as possible. I'm running Windows 7 (64-bit).

Yesterday morning, my computer took unusually long to log in. I didn't think much of it because it worked fine for most of the day besides being slow now and then when opening a program or two (The main one I recall is having trouble opening Libre Office).

Late in the evening, however, my Opera browser had some kind of problem while I was on Youtube. I'm not sure what I did, but it's happened once before; the video took up the entire screen, was difficult to manage because I couldn't bring it back to the usual size, and I had to close down the browser itself. When it started up again, Opera was having the same issue as the last time this happened; the top and bottom of the screen had changed and I couldn't access the Minimize/RestoreDown/Close buttons. I figured I would have to re-install Opera again, since this fixed the same sort of problem last time, but I tried restarting my computer just in case.

The computer took a long time to log in again, and it seemed like it had frozen. After waiting for a few minutes and seeing the loading icon wasn't moving, I used the Power button to shut it off; unfortunately I noticed the icon moving again just as I did this.

I started it up again after that, and it took several minutes to start up when it normally takes less than one. I think it spends the normal time booting up, but logging in takes abnormally long (it lingers on the "Welcome" screen). When it finally does log in, I would get put into a temporary profile.

While all my files do seem to still be present, my desktop is empty except for browsers, game icons, and a few programs. My text files, documents, folders and the like are elsewhere (but seem to still be present), and none of my programs' preferences are saved (my browser settings are reset, my instant messengers don't remember my login info, etc.). I wouldn't be so worried, but the long login time concerns me, and I hoped I could put things back to the way they were before.

My anti-virus didn't turn anything up after this began (I have Spybot - Search And Destroy and Webroot SecureAnywhere).

A friend who directed me here for assistance tried to help before sending me to the forums.

First, he directed me to reboot in safe mode and attempt to use System Restore. I was able to get into safe mode, but it still took a long time to log in, it still put my into a temporary profile, and there were no restore points available.

Next, I followed the directions here http://www.sysprobs.com/fix-temporary-profile-windows-7 up to the 2.f section. It seems that I am now out of the "temporary profile" loop, but nothing has changed except that this profile is no longer considered temporary. On my first attempt to log out and back in after following those instructions, I had the chance to log into a new "Other User" profile, but it required a name and password which I could not fulfill (I didn't have a password on my usual account, since it was the only one). After logging back into this account (titled "Owner", which isn't the same as my old one), that new one seems to be gone anyway. The accounts that remain are "Owner" and "Guest". Owner is marked as an Administrator, and Guest is "off".

When those instructions didn't work, I was told to go here. I think that covers everything. Thank you in advance for your time and any help you can give.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

To help us help you,please use the TSG System Info tool to let Tech's know the specs of your computer: http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe Copy and paste the results here in your thread. *You can then update your Computer Spec Profile with this info.*
Also, if its a brand name system like an Acer,Dell or HP, please post the exact model of the system.


----------



## Inari (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, here's what it came up with.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16365 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1023 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953766 MB, Free - 662874 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8Z68-V LX
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Disabled

It was custom built for me about seven or eight months ago, so I suppose it's not brand name.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

It could be you have two Anti-Virus programs on your system and this can and does cause problems. Norton is showing disabled; but you mention using Webroot. I would use the Norton uninstall tool to get rid of all leftovers if you have uninstalled it.

https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...&version=1&pvid=f-home&entsrc=redirect_pubweb

Many members here recommend Microsoft Security Essentials or Avast. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5201 or http://www.avast.com/en-us/index both are free. *ONLY USE ONE Anti-Virus program, having more than one will cause problems!
*
In conjunction with either of them use both of the following and run them at least once a week.
Malwarebytes
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam-download.php
Superantispyware 
http://www.superantispyware.com/down...NTISPYWAREFREE

Make sure to update their definition files during the install process.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, they may offer.
Make sure to uncheck or decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.
After they're installed and updated, restart the computer.
Run a quick scan with each one.
After each quick scan is finished, select and remove EVERYTHING that was found.


----------



## Inari (Dec 12, 2012)

After restarting my computer yesterday, I seem to be back in the temporary profile loop and not all my changes get saved. For example: I removed Norton, but upon restarting and checking that specs link from earlier, it still says Norton is present and disabled.

Still, I downloaded MalwareBytes and Superantispyware; I did the second one twice because I accidentally used the Pro version on my first run. MB never found any threats; SAS found 91 tracking cookies on the first run, which I selected and removed before re-installing properly. On the second scan, it found only 17 tracking cookies, and there were no other problems either time.

More distressingly, on one of my restarts yesterday I got a blue screen (of death). I didn't know to write down any part of it before it was gone, and it hasn't happened again, but that one scared me.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you use the uninstall feature first to remove Norton? Check in Control Panel, Programs, uninstall programs and see if Norton/Symantic is listed in there. If it is, uninstall it then reboot. After that is the time to use the Norton uninstall tool, run it again.

You should also try doing a Check disk.

http://www.w7forums.com/use-chkdsk-check-disk-t448.html


----------



## Inari (Dec 12, 2012)

Check disk solved the problem, it looks like. Everything seems to be back to normal, and I've followed your advice to help keep things like this from happening in the future. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your very welcome


----------



## CRTFTW (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm stunned that Check disk worked. I've never, ever, EVER seen that work before.

I'm shocked. Great call, Captain.


----------

